# Nib materials question



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all.
The regular Oriental nibs that come with most kits are marked "Iridium Point Germany" Some people just steer away from them, saying that they are neither made in Germany or Iridium, however, I have a customer that has purchased 2 of my IPG fountain pens, and says he likes them better than his Mont Blancs (I swear this is a TRUE statement!)
So what material are these nibs made of? What material is the golden plating? I have noticed the golden plating in  the IPG nibs fades away when washing them.
Do Heritance and Bock nibs have actual gold plating in them?
A potential customer asked me what grade of gold my nibs had and to my embarrassment I had not an accurate answer.
Please shed your knowledge in this matter, or point me towards some literature.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 14, 2012)

May I suggest this site as some great information by Brian Grey, it will give you the low down on IPG (Iridium Point Germany).
Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Almost forgot as to the Gold, on the Jo/Wo, and Bock they are steel plated gold  unless they have the gold mark on them ie: 14K, or 18K etc. then they are a gold nib.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 16, 2012)

Very informative, Oklahoman. Thank you.


----------

